# 2017 HB Marquesa with Mercury 115 Pro XS



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel like I can't even afford to look at the pictures.


All jokes aside, beautiful skiff. Build progress pics are the best.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sweet, bring on more pics


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I love seeing pictures of the build process. Very cool, that's going to be a killer boat. Keep em coming!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You gonna be a proud new Papa...good luck!


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice! I love my Merc on mine! Interested to see what you get with the ProXS.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> You gonna be a proud new Papa...good luck!


Thanks! That's for sure!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

kamakuras said:


> Nice! I love my Merc on mine! Interested to see what you get with the ProXS.


Thanks... my build is still in progress...  Your sweet HB sits already nice on the water! I was impressed with the Pro XS 115 on the HB Marquesa demo skiff and really liked my 60 hp Mercury 4 Stroke 2011. What's the max speed on your HB? What GPS size/brand did you go with?

All the best!

Mani


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I feel like I can't even afford to look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> All jokes aside, beautiful skiff. Build progress pics are the best.


LOL! Thanks!



swaddict said:


> sweet, bring on more pics


Will do!



Whiskey Angler said:


> I love seeing pictures of the build process. Very cool, that's going to be a killer boat. Keep em coming!


Thanks! Checking my emails every 5 minutes.... waiting for new pix from HB every day... feels like Santa Claus is coming... lol


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

You are going to love it. My unit is the Raymarine a-10 I believe. My first Raymarine unit and I like it a lot. With the new 115 merc I have seen 51 down current and 48.5 up current with 2 people, fly fishing gear and seat cooler full. Best with guide load and 2 anglers plus myself averages 46-47 depending on conditions. Light loaded better. My prop off hand is SCD3 21 pitch. I would think with the Pro XS you should run the same prop well in 22 pitch and see around 53 or so in perfect conditions with better mid range than the regular 115. I would not go with the 4 blade merc prop they have on the demo or any 4 blade for that matter. I have tested several 4 blades thinking i would have better cruise ect with clients and full load but the 3 blade that came with the boat has been the best hands down. I tested the boat with the Yamaha 115SHO and the new Merc 115 out performs it slightly and is lighter. True draft with my set up is 9-10" and I have the pics to prove it. I also have lithium ion trolling motor batteries up front. Well worth the money. House battery is standard.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

UPDATE:


























Enjoy!

Mani


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

It's like getting a fix when you receive those long a waited pictures! Looking good.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Why do they flip the hull like that? Is this to bond the deck to the hull?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Boat is looking sweet. 

Yobata, I'm guessing having the boat upside down makes it much easier to do the rigging inside the hatches instead of contorting your body. Just a guess though.....


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Boat is looking sweet.
> 
> Yobata, I'm guessing having the boat upside down makes it much easier to do the rigging inside the hatches instead of contorting your body. Just a guess though.....


That is correct. They do the rigging then flip and complete.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

UPDATE:


















Enjoy!

Mani


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2016)

Mani said:


> Some first pictures of my new 2017 Hell's Bay Marquesa.
> 
> Enjoy! Mani, I knew I hated you when I first saw the topic! Only kidding, I'm super jealous!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

LOL @mike_parker


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Like the color!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Like the color!


Thanks! 

Royal Blue and Snow White!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

UPDATE:


























Enjoy!

Mani


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

That thing will be a head turner!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Mani said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be a downer because this will be a beautiful boat (congrats!) but what's that mark on the trim tab in the photo of the transducer? Is that rust or sharpie??


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I noticed there are not any gauges on the console. Are they all going to be on the Simrad?


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

yobata said:


> Not to be a downer because this will be a beautiful boat (congrats!) but what's that mark on the trim tab in the photo of the transducer? Is that rust or sharpie??


Heat spots from welds on the bottom side of the trim tab.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

CodyW said:


> I noticed there are not any gauges on the console. Are they all going to be on the Simrad?


There is a white cover over the gauges. They are located between the steering wheel and the trim tab switches.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Another question, what is that next to the Simrad? It's looks like Seadek.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

westsidefly said:


> Another question, what is that next to the Simrad? It's looks like Seadek.


It's a Seadek fly pad.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

UPDATE:










































Enjoy!

Mani


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow...nice sled!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks so nice that I would be afraid to put it in the water


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mani said:


> It's a Seadek fly pad.


I also was wondering why you had a big HB logo to look at all the time


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I also was wondering why you had a big HB logo to look at all the time


That is one beautiful boat. I'd be afraid I would scratch something if I used it


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

The blue is off the hook sweet! Yeah, she badd.


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Looks so nice that I would be afraid to put it in the water





permitchaser said:


> That is one beautiful boat. I'd be afraid I would scratch something if I used it


Can't wait to put her into the water! There is nothing HB can't fix! LOL


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I also was wondering why you had a big HB logo to look at all the time


Will be decorated pretty soon with feathers and hooks! LOL


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea dude, sweet ride! Should eat up some heavy chop with that hull!


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I really like your poling tower setup with the anchor light and Tibor mounted off the deck on tabs. I'm going to have Ankona do that with my upcoming Shadowcast 18 build (starting in a couple weeks).


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

Dustin1 said:


> I really like your poling tower setup with the anchor light and Tibor mounted off the deck on tabs. I'm going to have Ankona do that with my upcoming Shadowcast 18 build (starting in a couple weeks).


Details matter! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

this is perfection. just no other way around it. wouldn't. change. a. thing. Go get her slimed!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

johnboy114 said:


> this is perfection. just no other way around it. wouldn't. change. a. thing. Go get her slimed!


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mani said:


> Will be decorated pretty soon with feathers and hooks! LOL


Please post the performance figures for your new Merc as I was eyeing one to possibly replace my 20 year old 2.5 EFI 150. Thanks in advance, beautiful skiff....


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> Please post the performance figures for your new Merc as I was eyeing one to possibly replace my 20 year old 2.5 EFI 150. Thanks in advance, beautiful skiff....


Thanks! Will break her in next week! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mani said:


> Can't wait to put her into the water! There is nothing HB can't fix! LOL


Now you sound like Chris


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Harlieb3 said:


> Now you sound like Chris


LOL when i saw this


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

25stampede said:


> LOL when i saw this


LOL!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mani said:


> Thanks! Will break her in next week! I'll keep you posted!


Mani, did you break the new motor in yet? Waiting on the performance figures on your motor/skiff.........


----------



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the hull color, the fish will never see you coming!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> Mani, did you break the new motor in yet? Waiting on the performance figures on your motor/skiff.........


I have to say that I really like the Mercury Pro XS 115 on my Marquesa.

I have only been a few times on the water and on all those days the weather really sucked.

Test 1 day:
2 people, Anchor, Minkota Ulterra, 3 Battery's total, full gear and cooler plus full gas tank (28 gallons gas tank) using the 4 blade SpitFire X7 merc propeller (like on the HB demo skiff). 30mp/h winds and driving against the current: 45mp/h

Test 2 day:
3 people, Anchor, Minkota Ulterra, 3 Battery's total, full gear and cooler plus 1/2 gas tank (28 gallons gas tank) using the 4 blade SpitFire X7 merc propeller (like on the HB demo skiff). 15mp/h winds and driving against the current: 45mp/h

I hope I can test my boat on a calmer day soon. The boat comes out of the water extremely quickly even with 3 people but I'm still undecided if I should switch to a 3 blade. I just have to do some more testing.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mani said:


> I have to say that I really like the Mercury Pro XS 115 on my Marquesa.
> 
> I have only been a few times on the water and on all those days the weather really sucked.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, with a 3 blade and light you should run 47-48..........


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

just bought an 05 marquesa. I dont think ill ever buy another boat.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Threads like this are the reason my kids will have to get scholarships for college.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I had someone launching next to me the other morning, They had one of the new Merc 4 strokes... I don't know if it's the exhaust system or what, but those motors just sound cooler than my Yami.. It almost has a growl to it, like an old muscle car..


----------



## leghorn01 (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a great color....


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow love the color and it's definitely a dream machine


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

What a classy boat. That color combo is sweet. My Pro goes in the mold next week.

Awesome looking boat. Post up some images in action?


----------

